# Aloe, from Medline Plus



## 19204 (Apr 28, 2006)

Aloe's been cropping up in several of the discussion threads. Medline Plus has a fairly comprehensive entry on aloe; the potential drug interactions may be useful or interesting for those who are considering using aloe for IBS:http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...tient-aloe.htmlIn general, the Medline Plus entries are pretty fair-minded in their presentation. There just aren't *enough* of them; lots of supplements aren't listed!


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

I have been taking aloe vera juice for a while now, and it definitely helps me with my gas. It helps promote better belching for me, and seems to almost have a rolaids effect when taken during a meal. I use Fruit of the Earth berry flavor aloe vera juice that I get at Wal-Mart. If interested in more info, check out my recent post in a previous thread on aloe vera juice.


----------

